# Gold Dust, Oil, and Gems....



## Josiah (Aug 12, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_zbjdI8eYU]YouTube - THE CHURCH INFECTED - SOLD OUT (CHEAP)[/ame]

If the lunacy at lakeland isnt enough to jar some pentecostals than this video ought to be. I was shocked by how utterly pagan the men and women in this video were. No interest in God's word, the Gospel, or The Lord himself. How can anyone defend the lakeland revival meetings and the people who put forth such blasphemous teachings?


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 12, 2008)

Hokey.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 17, 2008)

Dead link - any other sources?


----------



## Josiah (Aug 17, 2008)

[video=youtube;Pi0xKPAZ_qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi0xKPAZ_qw[/video]

Here it is again, they took it off and re-posted it without any words.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 17, 2008)

Gives new meaning to "the Midas touch." 

And I am trying real hard to suppress the urge the make cracks about "passing stones." 



The sad thing is that people actually believe this non-sense. "What fools these mortals be!"


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 18, 2008)

That is so pathetic. Hard to believe but I used to attend a church where they STILL believe that garbage.


----------



## SueS (Aug 19, 2008)

Obviously I think the whole thing is ridiculous and detracts from Christ in a big way, but......where are all these trinkets coming from? I can see how easy it is to plant "gold dust" on a person, but these "jewels" that they are finding? Are they planted as well? Have any of them been analyzed to determine what they are? (Of course, not!) I was grieved to see the elderly man who wept with joy over finding a "jewel" in his yard - he should have been weeping for joy over the saving grace of Jesus Christ. This is all so incredibly sad.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 19, 2008)

> I was grieved to see the elderly man who wept with joy over finding a "jewel" in his yard - he should have been weeping for joy over the saving grace of Jesus Christ. This is all so incredibly sad.



This is the worst part of all of this. The circus-like appearences of gems, oil and gold dust occupy the place of preeminence that must always be reserved for our Lord. I do not understand those who are Pentecostal/Charismatic who denounce these folks, yet all the while clinging to their theology which no doubt has spawned this even greater error.


----------

